# Wnba playoffs tonight



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Charlotte-Washington. Good series. I think if Mique is healthy not sure if she is the Mystics will win in 3.(remember these are best of 3)

Seattle- LA. wow this is going to be fun series. These teams hate each other. remember the fight a few weeks ago between Byears and Marciniak? Im pickup Sue Bird and co. to pull the upset in 2 games. Yup a sweep!

My Liberty play tomorrow vs Indiana and Tamika Catchings(she is phenomenal!) Im picking my Libs in 3

Utah and Houston - comets in 2.


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

I agree with you but the Liberty/Fever game 3 will be awsome. I know im going to watch that.

Starzz/Comets. game two was great. I mean TT, and SS, are basicaly unstopable(well when they are both healthy) hopefully the Comets will make it 5 in 6 years


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't really care but go Sparks! Support LA!


----------

